# Nook help. Temporarily fixed. I'm no brave enough to say it's 100% fixed.



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I had been using a Sony reader for library books.  It died.  I bought a Nook Glowlight early July.  Mainly for library books.  It's a nice device.  Nothing to brag about.  I'm having an issue with error messages when I try to return books.  I returned one book and got a message that said any other books borrowed at the same time would be returned.  They had not been borrowed at the same time, so I returned the book, only to find that all my remaining library books were not available.  I then deleted all the unreadable library books on my device and waited till my next book was available.  I read the book and did not attempt return it.  But now I'm trying to download the next book and I'm getting the same crazy error message.  "This book has already been returned".  Which is not possible because I just got it.  Errrr.  I'm frustrated, and I miss my Sony.  
Does anyone know if I'm having an adobe digital editions problem (don't even get me started on their support system, or the lack thereof) or a Nook problem.  
I'm deregistering my Nook and reregistering it now to see if there's a glitch that can fix.  May do the same thing with Adobe.  
Thank you for any suggestions.


----------

